# Datenmengen bei Browser-Games



## HansHackspecht (16. April 2011)

Hi @ all,

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe als Internetzugang ein Netbook mit HSPA-Modem. Das Internet läuft schnell und flüßig aber der Hacken  an der Sache: Ich darf nur 5 GB pro Abrechnungszeitraum mit voller Bandbreite übertragen. Wenn die aufgebraucht sind dann wird die übertragungsgeschw. auf 64 kbit/s gedrosselt. 
Die Frage: Also wenn ich eine Stunde ein In-Browser-Game von BigPoint (z.B. Seafight oder Dark Orbit) spiele verbrauche ich so ca. 50Mb. Wieviel verbraucht das denn wenn ich eine Stunde Black-Prophecy oder Heroes-in-the-Sky (beide von Gamigo) spiele?


----------



## NCphalon (16. April 2011)

Mit dem Ressourcenmonitor kannste doch überwachen wieviel Traffic du hast, einfach mal gucken^^


----------



## HansHackspecht (17. April 2011)

Ja schon muss bloß vorher wissen wieviel des ist sonst darf ich des Game Garnich erst installieren


----------



## Jimini (17. April 2011)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, da es davon abhängt, wie aktiv du in dieser Stunde spielst, ob du Adblocker verwendest etc.

MfG Jimini


----------



## HansHackspecht (17. April 2011)

Und so Pi mal Daumen ??


----------



## Jimini (17. April 2011)

Miss den Traffic doch einfach mal an einem anderen Rechner. Oder nimm die 50MB/Stunde als Maßstab, die du eingangs erwähntest. Wobei 5 GB pro Monat nicht sonderlich viel sind - wenn man regelmäßig das Betriebssystem updatet, seine Programme aktuell hält und so weiter und so fort, dann kommen da schon einige MB zusammen. Von Youtube und Konsorten mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Deine Frage ist in etwa so schwer zu beantworten wie "wieviel Kraftstoff verbraucht mein Auto in einer Stunde?" - das hängt vom Fahrzeugmodell, der Fahrweise, dem Verkehr, dem Wetter etc ab.

MfG Jimini


----------



## iRaptor (18. April 2011)

Ich kann dir aber sagen das z.B World of Warcraft nicht wirklich viel Daten bei Spielen braucht. 1 Stunde waren bei mir etwa 5 bis 10 MB.
Lustig wird es erst wenn die Patches kommen


----------



## HansHackspecht (18. April 2011)

OK danke Noch eine Kleine Frage kann ich über Lan-Kabel dieses Netbook mit meinem Großen Rechner verbinden und dann am Großen Rechner Surfen solange das Netbook Ne Verbindung hat ??


----------



## robbe (18. April 2011)

Ja, das geht. Hab ich genauso gelöst. Der große Rechner ist per UMTS im Internet und der Laptop hängt per Kabel am Großen Rechner. Musst dann halt bloß die Verbindung freigeben.


----------

